# Tinting Lip Balms vs. Coloring



## Fairycharmed (Jun 3, 2011)

I've found some wonderful glittery mica powders that I've been using in itty bitty amounts in my solid perfumes to lovely effect.

I've also been using Oil Soluble colorants to lip my lip balms, you know...pinks for watermelon and bubble gum... darker for raspberry etc etc

I've been reading about REAL Lip Tints(Lip sticks) Lately and they also seem to be a mica based pigment.

I've always been hesitant to use Mica in my lip balm, because most aren't for use on lips.

Has anyone made a Lip balm for color usage?  I'd just like to know what kind of Mica you're using...if it's Mica at all...

Thanks!!!
Fairy


----------



## birdcharm (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi, 

I have dabbled with cosmetic grade mica in a 
lip pot recipe, which gave a tint of color and a 
bit of shimmer, but I'm still at lip glosses, so 
I've got a bit of experimenting to do to see 
what I like the best. 

A project I am wanting to do in the future are 
solid perfumes, although I hadn't thought about 
using any micas in it ... that seems like a nice 
idea for adding a bit of color to an otherwise 
drab product (except for the scent of course!)

~ Kathy


----------



## Lindy (Jun 5, 2011)

TKB Trading has wonderful information for lip sticks and colourants.....

http://www.tkbtrading.com/category.php?category_id=7

Have fun....


----------



## Catmehndi (Jun 9, 2011)

Lindy said:
			
		

> TKB Trading has wonderful information for lip sticks and colourants.....
> 
> http://www.tkbtrading.com/category.php?category_id=7
> 
> Have fun....



wow! Awesome stuff! Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 9, 2011)

I second TKB. I use their Carmine, Mauve and White lip colorants to play around with and make different shades to turn my regular lip balm recipe into a real lip tint that will color the lips.

IrishLass


----------

